# When to apply lime in your fields?



## jettex

I know you are suposed to apply lime in the fall, is there any reason you can't apply it in the spring or summer? Apply it with your fertilizer applications? PH is getting a little low for costal hay here in Texas and I missed getting it applied last fall. Just asking.


----------



## slowzuki

I wouldn’t apply on grass you’re going to harvest. Takes quite a bit of rain to wash it off.


----------



## somedevildawg

Like slowsuki said, I would wait until right after first cutting and then apply.....the sooner the better.


----------



## vhaby

The two best times to apply limestone are in late fall-winter and mid- to late summer simply because the fertilizer people are not as busy spreading fertilize during these times. They can make more money spreading a relatively small amount of fertilizer and covering more acres with a spreading fee charged per acre than they can when spreading a ton or two of limestone with frequent stops to return to the nurse truck for refills and charging the same per acre fee as charged for fertilizer. So, they will be less interested in spreading limestone during the busy fertilizer application periods. Application of fertilizer and limestone at the same time is not done simply because the large amounts of limestone would need to be put through a blender to mix the limestone with the fertilizer. And, if your nitrogen source is urea (46% N), coating the urea prills with limestone is asking for even more volatilization loss of ammonia than would normally occur.


----------



## JD3430

Related: I have a customer interested in slow release pelletized lime, but he also wants to put goats on the same field. 
Is it safe for the herd of goats on fields that just had pelletized lime put on them?


----------



## stack em up

Lime can burn sensitive skin when it gets wet.


----------



## faron.r.jones

Is it okay to bale hay if there is still lime powder even though it has been weeks since lime was applied?


----------



## ttazzman

I can't answer your question directly....but our roads here are limestone gravel and powder same as ag lime...during dry summer months pastures next to roads will be white with lime dust and are grazed by local farmers animals without regard to the dust...


----------

